# Krazy Art passed away



## star_car_danny (Sep 23, 2007)

Its with great sadness that i say my step-father Art fullington known as Krazy Art, who did crazy, radical custon paint on lowriders known world wide ("Star Car, ELvis Car, Inervisions,Sex Pistol) passed away Saturday, September 22, 2007 at 2pm in the comfort of his home in Montebello, California. He leaves behind many loved family and friends.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:angel: R.I.P.


----------



## star_car_danny (Sep 23, 2007)

Its with great sadness that i say my step-father Art fullington known as Krazy Art, who did crazy, radical custon paint on lowriders known world wide ("Star Car, ELvis Car, Inervisions,Sex Pistol) passed away Saturday, September 22, 2007 at 2pm in the comfort of his home in Montebello, California. He leaves behind many loved family and friends.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*may the memories of your step-father Art fullington live on forever...... may he rest in peace....*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

RIP


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

RIP :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

RIP, post up some of his work please.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

RIP YET WE LOSE ANOTHER GREAT PAINTER OF THE LOWRIDER WORLD


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Plum Crazy









Sex Pistol

























Star Car

















Innervisions

















just a few..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Danny,

On behalf of the entire Imperials Family our deepest symphathy and prayers are with your mother and family on the passing of your step father, "Krazy Art" Fullington. It is in deed a sad day in Imperials history and to the lowriding community. His paint jobs and craftmanship spoke volumes on each Imperials and independent cars that he produced. Art was a true pioneer in radicial and symentrical pattern paint jobs on lowriders and motorcycles since the late '60's into the '70's and beyond. He helped set the standard for other painters to follow in technique, style and application. The Imperials will forever be grateful for your freindship and for all you have done for us.

Art you will be truly missed.

Imperials Car Club
Los Angeles


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

R.I.P..............he was a great painter.


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

my condolences go out to his wife and family and friends.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Sep 23 2007, 02:15 PM~8852846
> *my condolences go out to his wife and family and friends.
> *



x2


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

Technical Extacy


















Elvis Car


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

RIP


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

R.I.P Sorry to hear about your loss at least he was at home when he went.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

may he RIP, i as a painter respected his work and base alot of my old school paint jobs from his work. sorry to hear about the loss


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

RIP His soul will live in those paintjobs forever


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks Art. You won't be forgotten.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

RIP


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

RIP, he was one of the greats of all time. he is without a doubt one of the kustom painters i admired most.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

rip :angel:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

RIP  :angel:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

R.I.P FROM ALL THE NEW MEXICO AND WORLD WIDE ROLLERZ ONLY.
OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH HIS FAMILY AND FRIENDS.
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

RIP :angel:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

RIP


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

R.I.P,HE WAS A BAD ASS PAINTER,UN MAISTRO,HE WILL BE MISSED ,BUT NEVER BE FORGOTTEN :angel:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

rip
sad to see pioneers and people that paved teh way pass on.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:angel: RIDE IN PEACE  ART FULLINGTON  :angel:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

RIP


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

RIP


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

To Amaze You - Art painted some of the most beautiful candies!


















Technical Extacy and To Amaze You


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

RIP, may God be with the family in this time of need!!

Is there going to be a public memorial??


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

sorry to hear that.  :tears: :angel: were losing so many legandary painters over the last 2 years


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by star_car_danny_@Sep 22 2007, 09:56 PM~8850227
> *Its with great sadness that i say  my step-father Art fullington known as Krazy Art, who did crazy, radical custon paint on lowriders known world wide ("Star Car, ELvis Car, Inervisions,Sex Pistol) passed away Saturday, September 22, 2007 at 2pm in the comfort of his home in Montebello, California. He leaves behind many loved family and friends.
> *


POPS WAS THE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!! R.I.P. POPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

The services for "Krazy Art" Fullington are as follows:

*VIEWING*
DATE: Friday, September 28th
TIME: 4:00 p.m. to 8:00 p.m.
LOCATION: Calvary Cemetery
4201 Whittier Blvd., East L.A.
(323) 261-3106

_MAPQUEST LINK TO CALVARY:_
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?searc...A&zipcode=90023

*SERVICES*
DATE: Saturday, September 29th
TIME: 9:00 a.m. to 9:30 a.m.
LOCATION: Calvary Cemetery (Same as viewing)

*BURIAL*
LOCATION: Resurrection Cemetery
966 Potrero Grande Drive
Rosemead, Ca. 91770
(323) 887-2024

At 9:45 a.m. the motorcade will leave Calvary Cemetery going to Resurrection Cemetery.
Approximate time of arrival at Resurrection Cemetery is 10:30 a.m.

_MAPQUEST LINK TO RESURRECTION:_
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?formt...ry=US&geodiff=1

Everyone who wishes to pay their respects to Art Fullington are welcome.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*We received the bad news at our 35th Banquet Saturday night and it was a sad moment for all that knew Krazy Art. May God Bless his Family and friends at this time. * :tears: :angel:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

RIP


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

Krazy Art touching up candy red on Imperials To Amaze You










Imperials 64 painted by the master Krazy Art. The Elvis car is in front.










Imperials always looking good because of Krazy Art's paint jobs!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice pics ArnGar... :thumbsup: Showing all those that didn't know about Krazy Art how much he meant to lowriding :angel: R.I.P.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks Arnold.


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Sep 25 2007, 08:45 PM~8870798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

If anybody would like to enjoy some of the lowriders that Art Fullington painted, his work that brought everybody joy was published in this issue of Lowrider Magazine. :angel:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Sep 25 2007, 04:31 PM~8868854
> *The services for "Krazy Art" Fullington are as follows:
> 
> VIEWING
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

I took this picture of "Rattle Trap" at Nonnie's house tonight. It was painted by "Krazy Art" back in the day. It's not the best picture but under the conditions it has to do for now. I was in a hurry and my digital camera was on auto exposure so the "flash" went on upon taking this picture of a picture. That's why the light appears on the car. Nonnie is very strict about lending or taking his old school pictures outside his house. Hopefully Eddie "Garas" can convince Nonnie to take all his Krazy Art pictures of the cars he painted for the club at the viewing tomorrow night.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

REST IN PECE :angel:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

My condolences.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Ride In Peace on your way to heaven my friend. :angel:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

RIP


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

RIP


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

We just returned from Art's services. The weather was good and we made the best of it. 

Imperials Car Club sends our deepest sympathies and condolences to Art's family and friends. We know he is still with us. I will post a few nice pics tonight in his memory.

As his obituary states and I quote:

*"Don't grieve for me now I'm free; I took His hand when I heard Him call; I turned my back and left it all. If my parting has left a void; then fill it with remembered joy. My life's been full, I savored much; Good friends, good times, a loved one's touch. A friendship shared, a laugh, a kiss; Ah yes, these things, I too will miss. Perhaps my time seemed all to brief. Don't lengthen it with undue grief. Lift up your heart and share with me; God wanted me now, He set me free."*

:angel:


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

RIP :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

may GOD comfort you and your family during this time . peace.


----------



## impala fever (Sep 28, 2007)

TO ALL IMPERIALS MEMBERS HEART FELT CONDOLENCES TO THE PASSING OF CRAZY ART FULLINGTON HE WAS MY MENTOR FRIEND AND INSPERATION THESES LAST 30 YEARS THE MAN WAS A TRUE ARTIST LOWRIDING HAS SUFFERD A GREAT LOSS ONLY THOSE OF US THAT WHERE AROUND IN THE 70'S REALLY KNOW WHAT HE WAS ALL ABOUT MAY HE REST IN PEACE RESPECTFULLY TONY A LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB L.A.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Art in 1970^^^


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Ready for the motorcade.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

i was just looking through my old lrms yesterday , and saw he was the one who painted my favorite car when i was a kid , this guy was a BAD ASS PAINTER .... 

HE SURE WONT BE FORGOTTEN OVER HERE , sorry for your loss bro ...

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

KRAZY ART FULLINGTON: IT IS WITH MY DEEPEST REGRETS ABOUT THE PASSING OF MY EX- BUSINESS PARTNER & THE GREATEST CUSTOM PAINTER THAT EVER LIVED. IN THE 70'S, ART & I SHARED A SHOP IN COVINA CA. FOR MANY YRS. UNTILL HE RETIRED. ART WAS AHEAD OF HIS TIME WITH HIS CONCEPT IDEAS & THERE WILL NEVER BE ANYONE ELSE LIKE HIM, I CONSIDERED ART TO BE THE KING OF PEARL & HE WAS WELL RESPECTED IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY FOR HIS OUTSTANDING WORK & AWARD WINNING PAINT JOBS, TO THIS DAY HE WOULD STILL SMOKE MOST PAINTERS DOWN THE TUBE. MY REGRETS THAT I WAS UNABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE SERVICE BUT I KNOW HE WOULD UNDERSTAND. MY SINCERE RESPECTS TO ART " A LIVING LEGEND" IN HIS OWN TIME. GONNA MISS YA MAN ! DICK CRAWFORD (AKA THINMAN)


----------



## LiL Miss Mo (Dec 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by star_car_danny_@Sep 22 2007, 09:56 PM~8850227
> *Its with great sadness that i say  my step-father Art fullington known as Krazy Art, who did crazy, radical custon paint on lowriders known world wide ("Star Car, ELvis Car, Inervisions,Sex Pistol) passed away Saturday, September 22, 2007 at 2pm in the comfort of his home in Montebello, California. He leaves behind many loved family and friends.
> *


Sorry to hear about your step-dad Danny. Never heard about him before today but from what i can see from the pics he did beautiful work. May he R.I.P :angel:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@Oct 12 2007, 01:38 PM~8987098
> *KRAZY ART FULLINGTON: IT IS WITH MY DEEPEST REGRETS ABOUT THE PASSING OF MY EX- BUSINESS PARTNER & THE GREATEST CUSTOM PAINTER THAT EVER LIVED. IN THE 70'S, ART & I SHARED A SHOP IN COVINA CA. FOR MANY YRS. UNTILL HE RETIRED. ART WAS AHEAD OF HIS TIME WITH HIS  CONCEPT IDEAS & THERE WILL NEVER BE ANYONE ELSE LIKE HIM, I CONSIDERED ART TO BE THE KING OF PEARL & HE WAS WELL RESPECTED IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY FOR HIS OUTSTANDING WORK & AWARD WINNING PAINT JOBS, TO THIS DAY HE WOULD STILL SMOKE MOST PAINTERS DOWN THE TUBE. MY REGRETS THAT I WAS UNABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE SERVICE BUT I KNOW HE WOULD UNDERSTAND. MY SINCERE RESPECTS TO ART " A LIVING LEGEND"  IN HIS OWN TIME. GONNA MISS YA MAN ! DICK CRAWFORD (AKA THINMAN)
> *


I'm wasn't around back then but I know about Art fairly well because of my club; this guy WAS ahead of his time and if age was not against him and if he was still painting with todays technology, he'd smoke everybody. He did it back then, he'd do it today. Raul's Rivi "Technical Ecstasy" was groundbreaking on the boulevard and made the most serious Lowriders rethink their ideas. 

He was not a painter, he was an artist by definition and cars were his medium. 

Long live Krazy Art and his contribution to Lowriding and the Imperials Car Club.


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 23 2007, 04:35 PM~8853639
> *may he RIP, i as a painter respected his work and base alot of my old school paint jobs from his work. sorry to hear about the loss
> *


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@Oct 12 2007, 01:38 PM~8987098
> *KRAZY ART FULLINGTON:
> 
> IT IS WITH MY DEEPEST REGRETS ABOUT THE PASSING OF MY EX- BUSINESS PARTNER & THE GREATEST CUSTOM PAINTER THAT EVER LIVED.  IN THE 70'S, ART & I SHARED A SHOP IN COVINA CA. FOR MANY YRS. UNTILL HE RETIRED. ART WAS AHEAD OF HIS TIME WITH HIS  CONCEPT IDEAS & THERE WILL NEVER BE ANYONE ELSE LIKE HIM.  I CONSIDERED ART TO BE THE KING OF PEARL & HE WAS WELL RESPECTED IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY FOR HIS OUTSTANDING WORK & AWARD WINNING PAINT JOBS.  TO THIS DAY HE WOULD STILL SMOKE MOST PAINTERS DOWN THE TUBE.  MY REGRETS THAT I WAS UNABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE SERVICE BUT I KNOW HE WOULD UNDERSTAND.  MY SINCERE RESPECTS TO ART " A LIVING LEGEND"  IN HIS OWN TIME. GONNA MISS YA MAN ! DICK CRAWFORD (AKA THINMAN)
> *


*Ditto! Where It All Began...*

:yes: :yes: :yes:

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

ER KUSTOM PAINT / IMPERIALS CAR CLUB / TRIBUTE TO KRAZY ART.... 
We will soon have several cars paying tribute to a great painter and a true lowriding legend!


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

:angel: R.I.P


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Sep 25 2007, 10:27 PM~8871510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what issue is that. And sorry for the loss, his patterns was bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

R.I.P :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

KRAZY ART

IMPERIALS HALL OF FAME


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:angel: :tears: ON BEHALF OF DA "TOGETHER CC." "KRAZY ART" MAY U SPRAY IN PEACE BRO..& U DONT HAVE 2 DEAL WITH DIS UGLY MADDNESS DOWN HERE BRO!! DAMM "ART" DID BADD ASS WORK!! & I LOVE DAT TYPE OF WORK!! OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH HIM & HIS FAMILY FOREVER!!! EL ADAM "TOGETHER"


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:angel: R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)




----------

